# That Almighty Friend, Advocate and Physician



## Pilgrim (May 9, 2008)

(J. C. Ryle, "Do You Believe?")

Christ is that brazen serpent which God has set up
in the world, for the healing of all sin-bitten souls who
desire to be cured. The believer looks to Him by faith
—and receives life, health, and spiritual strength!

Christ is that true city of refuge, to which the man
fleeing from the avenger of blood runs, and in which
he is safe.

Christ is that altar which provided a sanctuary to him
who laid hold on its horns. Christ is that almighty hand
of mercy, which God holds out from heaven to lost and
drowning sinners. The believer lays hold on this hand
by faith—and is delivered from the pit of hell.

The Lord Jesus says, "My flesh is food indeed. He who
eats of this bread shall live forever" (John 6:55, 58).
Christ is that divine food which God has provided for
starving sinners! He is that divine bread which is at
the same time—life, nourishment and medicine! The
believer feeds on this bread of life by faith. His hunger
is relieved. His soul is delivered from damnation!

The Lord Jesus says, "My blood is drink indeed" (John
6:55). Christ is that fountain of living water which God
has opened for the use of all thirsty and sin-defiled
sinners, proclaiming, "Whoever will, let him take the
water of life freely!" (Rev. 22:17). The believer drinks
of this living water—and his thirst is quenched.

Christ is the appointed keeper and guardian of His
people. It is His office to preserve from sin, death, hell,
and the devil—any who are committed to His charge.
The believer places his soul in the hands of this Almighty
treasure-keeper, and is insured against loss to all eternity.
He trusts himself to Christ—and is safe.

Christ is that Almighty Friend, Advocate and
Physician—to whom all sinners, needing help, are
commanded to apply. The believer comes to Him
by faith—and is relieved.


----------

